# [V] GTA IV - The complete edition (Basispiel + Episodes from Liberty City)



## Rinderteufel (29. Oktober 2011)

Möchte wie gesagt die Complete Edition von GTA IV verkaufen.

Die DVD-Hülle enthält:
- 2 DVDs zu Grand Theft Auto IV
- 2 DVDs zu Episodes from Liberty City
- Liberty City-Reiseführer (= Handbuch)
- große Karte der Spielwelt

*Alles in sehr gutem Zustand!*

Hab hier von vor Jahrzehnten (^^) noch 4 positive Bewertungen, bei ebay 102 positive Bewertungen (und keine negativen).
Würde das Spiel im Luftpolsterumschlag versenden.

Hab außerdem mal ein Bild angehängt.

MfG

PS: Stelle mir das mal auktionsmäßig vor. *g* Also, der Höchstbietende gewinnt. Stelle mir aber mindestens 20€ inkl. Versand vor.


----------

